# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-21С. Что мы знаем об этой модификации?

## RA3DCS

Во исполнение постановления ЦК КПСС и СМ СССР № 229-11 о создании новой системы вооружения на базе станции «Сапфир-21» от 2.03.1962г. приказом по заводу №35 от 29.08.1963г. новый вариант самолета МиГ-21С был запущен в производство с присвоением индекса – тип - 95.
Для отработки монтажей и проведения испытаний собрали 3 опытных самолета:
- на базе типа 76 и 
- на базе типа 94.

На базе типа 76 – самолет № 76210725.
Оборудовался:
- РЛС «Сапфир-21» вместо ЦД-30ТП;
- 4-х точечной крыльевой подвеской;
- прицелом АСП-ПФ,
- гондолой ГП-9 с пушкой ГШ-23;
- сидением СК-3 с фонарем козырькового типа;
- системой кислородного оборудования ККО-5;
- новым генератором переменного тока ГО4пч4;
- системой ДУАС-61-14, вместо ПВД-7.

На базе типа 94 – самолет № 95-0101 и 95-210102,
Дополнительно оборудовался:
- 7-м баком увеличенной емкости (120л);
- киль с носком увеличенной площади;
- поверхностными антеннами станции «Дуб», АРК-10, МРП-56П;
- станцией АРК-10 со счетчиком дальности;
- инфракрасным визиром «Самоцвет» - СМЦ-1;
- радиовысотомером РВ-УМ;
- передней стойкой с колесом КТ-102;
- оба самолета были оборудованы специальной КЗА.

Самолеты № 95-0101 и № 95-0102 прошли заводские испытания по оценке:
- работоспособности новой станции РП-22 и систем вооружения:
- проведенных конструктивных изменений в топливной системе;
- параметров устойчивости самолета в связи с увеличением площади киля.
В 1964г. оба самолета были переданы для проведения государственных испытаний.

----------


## CRC

Первыйe МИГ-21М LSK / LV доставлены ГДР в 12,1968, имел антенной системы СПО-10 "Сирена 3М", установленный в лотке на концах крыльев, в качестве прототипа Mig-21CM.
Все авторы пишут, что версия M происходит от МиГ-21 C.Вглядываясь в монографии Гордона на стр. 146-153, см. самолеты  версии C в вышеупомянутых местах нет антенн и лоток с ними.
Таким образом, уместно спросить, действительно  МиГ-21С первоночально / серийный МиГ-21C не было никакой системы  СПО-10 "Сирена 3М"? хотя автор пишет, что это устройство было встроенная. 
Добавлены во время эксплуатации ?/ dorabotka? /бюллетенем? в каком году?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Таким образом, уместно спросить, действительно МиГ-21С первоночально / серийный МиГ-21C не было никакой системы СПО-10 "Сирена 3М"? хотя автор пишет, что это устройство было встроенная.


Индикатор СПО на единственной фотографии кабины МиГ-21С незамечен. Хотя выключатель «Сирена» на правой боковой панели есть.

----------


## CRC

На фото это тот же самолет, но на правой панели выключателя,,, Sirena, АЗС нет ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> На фото это тот же самолет, но на правой панели выключателя,,, Sirena, АЗС нет ?


На этом фото непонятно! На рисунке он есть и есть предохранитель.

----------


## CRC

Cообщением  115 и 120 Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-21,  Muk 133 пишет, что нa МиГ-21 S, SPO-10 не было. Была позже  модернизация.

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21С  б/н 19, с.н. 950СК12 из Качинского училища. Установлен в поселке Майский, Волгоградской области. 

МиГ-21С б/н 19, поселок Майский, Волгоградская область, Россия

----------


## FLOGGER

Саш, а откуда такая информация в верхнем посте? Только не говори:"Во, проснулся"! Проснулся... :Confused:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, а откуда такая информация в верхнем посте?


Валера, а что тебя в ней смущает? 4-х точечная подвеска? Так было указано в источнике.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, так меня и интересует, что за источник? Я именно это имел в виду. Я что-то не подумал, не глянул - может, это на "Уголке..." написано.
P.S. Нет, посмотрел на "Уголке..." - там вообще не так написано. (Там Якубович, что-ли писал?) Там написано, что самый первый самолет для ЗИ был самолет 0725, но не указан тип. У Гордона уточнено, что это был 76210725, так понятнее. Дальше на "Уголке..." написано, что в 64-м году к нему присоединились еще два: 95210101 и 95210102. Т. е., всего получается три? Причем увел. киль появился лишь на втором: 0102. Тогда вопрос появляется: а на базе каких машин были эти два самолета. А у тебя написано, что один из тип 76, а второй из тип 94. Т. е., всего два. 
Саш, ты извини за назойливость, старый стал... :Frown:

----------


## AndyK

Я так понимаю первый опыт.экз. доработали из 76210725, еще два построили с нуля используя задел узлов и агрегатов типов 76 (самолет № 95-0101) и 94 (самолет № 95-0102). А инфа думаю из книги о ЛИС "Сокола" или что-то типа того, уже не помню за давностью лет.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А инфа думаю из книги о ЛИС "Сокола" или что-то типа того, уже не помню за давностью лет.


Память Андрея не подвела! Из второй книги!

----------


## unclebu

У меня где-то лежали страницы из ТО МиГ-21С, ч1 ЛТХ и общие сведения. Если есть потребность могу поискать.

----------


## RA3DCS

> У меня где-то лежали страницы из ТО МиГ-21С, ч1 ЛТХ и общие сведения. Если есть потребность могу поискать.


Поищите пожалуйста! По С-ке вообще никакой документации нет!

----------


## FLOGGER

Присоединяюсь к просьбе.
P.S. Нет у меня этой книги, к сожалению.
P.P.S. Саш, возможно я что-то путаю, но мне сдается, что у нас как-то были вопросы по зав. номеру борта в Монино? (Я имею в виду быв. борт 92) Но не могу найти, где это было и было ли? Вроде, кто-то говорил, что его зав. номер не 0102, а другой... :Confused:  Было, нет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> ? (Я имею в виду быв. борт 92) Но не могу найти, где это было и было ли? Вроде, кто-то говорил, что его зав. номер не 0102, а другой... Было, нет?


Было! В Монино он как тип-94 числился!

----------


## FLOGGER

А мы где-то это перетирали, не помнишь? И если да, то где? По идее-то это должно было бы быть здесь...

----------


## RA3DCS

> А мы где-то это перетирали, не помнишь? И если да, то где? По идее-то это должно было бы быть здесь...


Тут немного другое было:   
МиГ-21 в Монино

----------


## unclebu

> Поищите пожалуйста! По С-ке вообще никакой документации нет!


Сегодня буду поздно вечером у тещи, где эти залежи должны быть. Завтра доложусь, и если найду попробую отсканить и выложить.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, будем ждать.

----------


## FLOGGER

А кто-нибудь подскажет (купить, думаю, уже нереально), где она "лежит"? Что-то я не нашел ее в Сети. Первая книга есть, нашел, а второго тома я не нашел.

----------


## AndyK

> А кто-нибудь подскажет (купить, думаю, уже нереально), где она "лежит"? Что-то я не нашел ее в Сети. Первая книга есть, нашел, а второго тома я не нашел.


Думаю в сети нет, мне она тоже интересна.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Думаю в сети нет, .


В сети есть только временная инструкция ГК-124 по системе поддавливания и охлаждения станции С-21.

----------


## unclebu

> Поищите пожалуйста! По С-ке вообще никакой документации нет!


Наконец то смог поискать обещанные странички. Саша давайте свою почту. Буду сканить и пришлю.

----------


## unclebu

Есть еще странички по МиГ-21ПФ.
Типа таких.

----------


## RA3DCS

> . Саша давайте свою почту. Буду сканить и пришлю.


Почта ra3dcs@mail.ru

----------


## FLOGGER

> Саша давайте свою почту. Буду сканить и пришлю.


А мне нельэя ли заодно?

----------


## RA3DCS

Инструкция 1971 года а двигатель старый, но зато есть РН-25 и пушка в ГП-9

----------


## unclebu

> А мне нельэя ли заодно?


почту засветите

----------


## unclebu

> Инструкция 1971 года а двигатель старый, но зато есть РН-25 и пушка в ГП-9


есть и комплект стандартного вооружения по точкам подвески.

----------


## CRC

> Инструкция 1971 года а двигатель старый, но зато есть РН-25


Была ли панель управления PH-25 похожа на панель специальное оружие на МиГ-21 Pfmn? или Как МиГ-21 бис ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Была ли панель управления PH-25 похожа на панель специальное оружие на МиГ-21 Pfma? или Как МиГ-21 бис ?


Эти панели появились на МиГ-21С и выше. Причем тут ПФМ?

----------


## CRC

> Эти панели появились на МиГ-21С и выше. Причем тут ПФМ?


Они появились в Польше из пфм серии 94N, 1968 год

----------


## FLOGGER

> почту засветите


Моя почта FISHBED3@YANDEX.RU

----------


## BETEPAH

Может тогда есть смысл для всех в открытый доступ?

----------


## unclebu

> Может тогда есть смысл для всех в открытый доступ?


Коллеги думаю так и сделают, если сочтут достойным для размещения материал. Там больше графики всякие. Может большинству это и неинтересно будет. "Под себя" съемку просил производить в далекие 90-е.

----------


## unclebu

> Моя почта FISHBED3@YANDEX.RU


Ловите! Отправил.

----------


## BETEPAH

> Коллеги думаю так и сделают, если сочтут достойным для размещения материал. Там больше графики всякие. Может большинству это и неинтересно будет. "Под себя" съемку просил производить в далекие 90-е.


Думаю, если разместите на соседней ветке в разделе литература, все будут только рады.
Техническое описание и РЭ авиационной техники.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ловите! Отправил.


Большое спасибо, Сергей!

----------


## GThomson

> Эти панели появились на МиГ-21С и выше. Причем тут ПФМ?


С сделан на основе Р заменой прицела на РП-22 и добавлением ПУ спецподвески.
Р отличается от ПФМ увеличенным накладным баком, четырьмя точками подвески и ПУ разведоборудования.

----------


## CRC

В каком году S вошел в линию, а в каком R ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> С сделан на основе Р заменой прицела на РП-22 и добавлением ПУ спецподвески.
> Р отличается от ПФМ увеличенным накладным баком, четырьмя точками подвески и ПУ разведоборудования.


Это внешние отличия! А перечень основных конструктивных изменений по агрегатам и системам занимает около четырех страниц.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В каком году S вошел в линию, а в каком R ?


МиГ-21С - в 1965г.

----------


## CRC

Была ли топливная система одинаковой на обоих?  Итак, главное отличие первых S и R это система оружия? PП-22 и P-3P ,ГП-9

----------


## RA3DCS

> Была ли топливная система одинаковой на обоих?  Итак, главное отличие первых S и R это система оружия? PП-22 и P-3P ,ГП-9


Нигде не найдете отличия Е-7С от Е-7Р. Обе эти машины являлись развитием самолета  Е-7СПС. А не С от Р.

----------


## CRC

На мой взгляд, R был сделан на планере S-версии.Как экономно, без новой авионики / РП-22 /Потому что размещение контейнеров R-D и RP-22 сделало самолет слишком дорогим даже для условий СССР ?

----------


## Migarius

Для справки:
Опытный Е-7С был сделан на базе типа 76.
Два опытных Е-7Р были сделаны на базе типа 94.
Теперь взглянем на заголовки техописаний отличий:

----------


## CRC

> Для справки:
> Опытный Е-7С был сделан на базе типа 76.
> Два опытных Е-7Р были сделаны на базе типа 94.
> Теперь взглянем на заголовки техописаний отличий:


Также для различий между типом 76 и типом 94 были такие книги. Вы пишете о прототипах, я думаю о серийном производстве. Оба самолета 94R и 95 мая, например, тот же автопилот AP-155, отсюда мой вопрос о топливной системе.Который на 94R, полностью отличается от типа 94

----------


## RA3DCS

> Для справки:
> Опытный Е-7С был сделан на базе типа 76.


Это первый опытный, а второй?

----------


## CRC

Ничего о СПO-10...

----------


## Migarius

> Это первый опытный, а второй?


Опытный Е-7С был один.

----------


## RA3DCS

> , отсюда мой вопрос о топливной системе.Который на 94R, полностью отличается от типа 94


Отличия ТС.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Опытный Е-7С был один.


А как же Монинский  93 ?

----------


## Migarius

> Также для различий между типом 76 и типом 94 были такие книги. Вы пишете о прототипах, я думаю о серийном производстве. Оба самолета 94R и 95 мая, например, тот же автопилот AP-155, отсюда мой вопрос о топливной системе.Который на 94R, полностью отличается от типа 94


Вы можете думать всё что угодно, это Ваше право. Но это заголовки первых техописаний горьковского завода для серийных машин с серии СА. Для опытных машин (прототипов) техописания выпускает ОКБ.

----------


## Migarius

> А как же Монинский  93 ?


Монинский, это вторая машина первой серии.

----------


## CRC

> Но это заголовки первых техописаний горьковского завода для серийных машин с серии СА.


И есть СПО-10 ?

----------


## Migarius

> И есть СПО-10 ?


Упомянутые мной техописания отличий являются дополнением к 3-й книге ТО самолёта Е-7 - Конструкция.
А информация по СПО-10 это из другой "оперы" (5-я книга "Радиотехническое оборудование") и с другим грифом.
В техописании отличий Е-7Р упоминается лишь, что в отличие от типа 76 он "имеет изменённую комплектацию оборудования" и он "имеет более широкое многоцелевое назначение, которое обеспечивается подвеской специальных контейнеров с оборудованием".

----------


## Migarius

Давайте заглянем в РГАЭ и посмотрим объяснительную записку к годовому отчёту завода № 21 за 1966 год.
Раздел "Производство"
стр. 22
п. 2. ... Самолёт МиГ-21С является глубокой модификацией самолёта МиГ-21ПФМ и изготовляется впервые.
п. 3. ... Самолёт МиГ-21Р является модификацией самолёта МиГ-21ПФМ и изготовляется впервые.

----------


## CRC

Самолет 94А является модификацией самолета 76, самолет 94RA отличается от самолета 94А в оснащении и конструкции планера.

----------


## CRC

На странице 155 / должно быть на странице 154  / y Гордона есть фотографии прототипа SM.Да, это подписано. Центральное фото в черно-белом варианте находится в публикации Летные характеристики самолета МиГ-21М.Почему я пишу об этом? .На конце крыльев находится контейнер с антеннами станции СПО-10.Единственная фотография серийного самолета с таким образом установленным СПО-10 - из DDR.  В Техническом описании планера 96А есть чертеж и описание крыла с этими контейнерами.Есть ли описания, по каким сериям и в какие годы использовалось это решение?

----------


## Migarius

Уважаемый, *CRC*!
У Вас оказывается всё есть, а Вы нас пытались убедить в том, что МиГ-21Р был сделан на базе МиГ-21С :Smile:  И по-моему у Вас какая-то особая любовь к СПО-10. Вам не кажется? :Smile: 



> Ничего о СПO-10...





> И есть СПО-10?


Может Вам стоит рассмотреть вопрос по смене ника *CRC* на *SPO-10*? :Smile: 
Кстати, на МиГ-21Р устанавливали СПО-3.
А теперь по делу.



> На странице 155 y Гордона есть фотографии прототипа SM. Да, это подписано. Центральное фото в черно-белом варианте находится в публикации Летные характеристики самолета МиГ-21М.Вложение 98493


Вы это серьёзно? Как мы уже знаем этот «специалист» не может отличить кабину МиГ-21С от МиГ-25П. Так и в данном случае он совершенно не представляет, что на самом деле изображено на фотографиях на стр. 155. Поэтому и написал чепуху. Это серийный МиГ-21М, выпущенный ММЗ «Знамя Труда» в 1968 году. Кстати его серийный номер Вы найдёте в первом томе книги «МиГ»: полёт сквозь время». Надеюсь, Вы не забыли оформить предзаказ по льготной цене :Smile: 



> Почему я пишу об этом? На конце крыльев находится контейнер с антеннами станции СПО-10. Единственная фотография серийного самолета с таким образом установленным СПО-10 - из DDR. В Техническом описании планера 96А есть чертеж и описание крыла с этими контейнерами. Есть ли описания, по каким сериям и в какие годы использовалось это решение?


Думаю, если Вы пороетесь в своих закромах, то и в этом случае найдёте ответ на свой вопрос. Подскажу, ищите экспортный бюллетень № 08918161ДК от 23.12.1969 г. Там Вы без труда найдёте интересующие Вас ответы.

----------


## CRC

Я не хотел убеждать вас, что был сделан R. Просто это было бы рационально, это те же самые планеры.Вы знаете, что на МиГ-21Р не было СПO-3. Они были в подвесных контейнерах D и R ;)  Только у Гордона были эти фотографии, поэтому они были отозваны.Посмотрим, может я куплю эту книгу в Москве

CRC-Continuous Repetitive Chime  :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> .Вы знаете, что на МиГ-21Р не было СПo-3. Они были в подвесных контейнерах D и R ;)  Только у Гордона были эти фотографии, поэтому они были отозваны.


Не только у Гордона и еще в документации по отличиям Р от СПС.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я не очень понял, о каком издании Гордона идет речь? Это про толстую книгу "МИГ-21" из 720 страниц? Или что-то еще? На 155 стр. снимок МИГ-21СМ №119 - это о нем речь? Или про стр. 154, где (подписано), что это прототип МИГ-21СМ (без б\н)?
P.S. Что там с книгой, выйдет в мае?

----------


## CRC

Две вещи. Во-первых, если когда-либо появляется картинка 21 с четырьмя R-3S, то это экспортный самолет  he,he! 

Вопрос заключался в том, использовался ли такой вариант установки СПО-10, как для М ГДР, на самолетах ВВС СССР?

FLOGGER Вы правы, это должно быть ,,на странице 154,,

----------


## FLOGGER

> FLOGGER Вы правы, это должно быть ,,на странице 154,,


Спасибо за уточнение.

----------


## CRC

> P.S. Что там с книгой, выйдет в мае?


Что это за книга? О МиГ-21? Там информация о производстве, сериях, экспорте, экспериментальных самолетах и ​​т. Д.Может быть, больше информации о разведывательном контейнере, N и T?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что это за книга? О МиГ-21? Там информация о производстве, сериях, экспорте, экспериментальных самолетах и ​​т. Д.Может быть, больше информации о разведывательном контейнере, N и T?


Чтобы узнать о чем книга наверно ее нужно прочитать!

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/lystseva...a66b2a8138b243

----------


## FLOGGER

> Чтобы узнать о чем книга наверно ее нужно прочитать!


CRC, да, я имею в виду именно эту книгу.

----------


## CRC

МиГ-21 PВ - Высотный  ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-21 PВ - Высотный  ?


Чтобы это узнать придется купить книгу!

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-21 PВ - Высотный  ?


Откуда это?

----------


## FLOGGER

В свете вышенаписанного  появился вопрос: не имеет ли этот самолет отношения к отработке МИГ-21С? 4 пилона, штанга ПВД смещена вбок, под крылом 2 фотоконтрольных прибора для контроля пусков Р-3С. Это не он ли, который "тип 94"? Напомню, что этот снимок мы уже как-то обсуждали.

P.S. Хотелось бы получить ответ на вопрос, что за МИГ-21РВ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> P.S. Хотелось бы получить ответ на вопрос, что за МИГ-21РВ?





> МиГ-21РВ тоже почему-то забыт


Ответ знает Мигариус!




> Если быть более точным, то сперва машину с установкой четырёх фотоаппаратов "Винтен" сделали в ОКБ МиГ (на базе типа 03). Египтяне с просьбой о создании самолёта-разведчика для работы на малых и предельно малых высотах (до 30 м) обратились в 1970 г. Его всесторонние испытания в ГК НИИ ВВС провели в 1971 г. И только после этого самолёт передали Египту. Далее свои МиГ-21РФ египтяне переделывали сами. У нас такой пепелац имел несколько другое название.

----------


## FLOGGER

Теперь у меня еще один вопрос появился. Обнаружил у себя фото самолета: вроде ничего необычного в самолете нет. Согласен, что это и в самом деле "С". Но он у меня подписан с з. н. 76211525 - вот что непонятно. Ведь номер-то ему я не сам придумал! Готов согласиться, что это ошибка автора фото (з. н.) :Confused:  А вдруг нет? Не было ли каких переделок, кто знает? А может кто-то знает какой на самом деле зав. номер этой машины?

P.S. Лезть опять в Эйрлайнерс искать это фото, чтобы проверить, честно говоря, охоты нет.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Теперь у меня еще один вопрос появился. Обнаружил у себя фото самолета: вроде ничего необычного в самолете нет. Согласен, что это и в самом деле "С". Но он у меня подписан с з. н. 76211525 - вот что непонятно. 
> .


Валера это действительно самолет 76211525 - головной самолет для отработки улучшенной системы аварийного покидания СК-3 с креслом КМ-1 и козырьковым фонарем. Оборудовался 3-х канальным  автопилотом АП-155 и системой "Полет ОИ", накладным баком №7 увеличенной емкости; килем увеличенной площади. Опытная машина!

----------


## lindr

> МИГ-21РВ?


В Египте были, камеры поставили * Винтен*

Изначально эти камеры Египет ставил в контейнер, переделанный из 490 литрового бака. Его ставили на МиГ-21 и Су-7БМК.

В Египте много интересного с МиГ-21 делали, там МиГ-21Ф-13 800 литровые баки таскали например.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В Египте были, камеры поставили * Винтен*
> .


В Египте он обозначение RF имел!
-

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша. я тоже встречал обозначение египетских 21-х разведчиков как РФ. Но, может, это было неправильное название? Может, действительно РВ, если Винтен? Про 800-литровый бак могу сказать, что он и делался изначально под МИГ-21. Но не знаю под какую модификацию. Точнее, начиная с какой? Предназначался ли он под изд. 72 и 74 не в курсе.

----------


## lindr

> В Египте он обозначение RF имел!
> -


Но это был по составу оборудования другой тип нежели РФ в Ираке. Камеры Винтен ставились по бюллетеню уже в Египте.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера это действительно самолет 76211525!


Интересно, а где он стоит, никто не знает?
P.S. Как я, однако, ветку оживил :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересно, а где он стоит, никто не знает?


Валера раньше стоял возле здания ДОСААФ на Каширском шоссе 12, затем перевезен в на площадку в парк Кузьминки.
Про него уже несколько раз у нас тут темы были!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Про него уже несколько раз у нас тут темы были!


Саш, не помню :Confused:  Намекни хоть, где искать? А больше фотографий этого  самолета не было?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, не помню Намекни хоть, где искать? А больше фотографий этого  самолета не было?


Уважаемый Мигариус делал фотки. По моей просьбе коллеги тоже делали надо на компе искать. Если тебе очень нужно поищу.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да нет, Саш, надрываться не надо. Я просто думал, что, если кто-то фотографировал его, то, может эти снимки где-то выложены? Самолет-то  в неплохом состоянии, судя по этому снимку, да и находится в доступном месте, не на закрытой территории. Но, если это несложно, то я бы с интересом посмотрел и другие снимки этой машины.
P.S. Так, а где мы обсуждали эту машину? Не помнишь?



> По моей просьбе коллеги тоже делали


А ты не путаешь с 21ДП, который бывший №44? Его, вроде, кто-то отснимал.

----------


## RA3DCS

> P.S. Так, а где мы обсуждали эту машину? Не помнишь?
>  .


Вот тут есть.

http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/2...u-mig-21-a-28/

Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-21

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, спасибо огромное! Сам я так далеко бы не залез: почти 10 лет назад! Я уж и забыл про все эти "терки", ни за что не вспомнил бы. Спасибо еще раз!
P.S.Сейчас полез читать эту ветку дальше - интересно, аж жуть! Все начисто забыл. Читаю все как по-новой!
P.S.Отметил один нюанс: на 0102 и 0305 на ХЧФ есть лючок у 28 шпангоута (на Ф, Ф-13, ПФ, ПФС, ПФМ он тоже был на этом месте, но с сеткой), а на самолете 9 серии его уже нет. Интересно, что связано с этим лючком, что там было и почему пропал?

----------


## RA3DCS

> P.S.Сейчас полез читать эту ветку дальше - интересно, аж жуть! Все начисто забыл. Читаю все как по-новой!


Да Валера, я с тобой тут полностью согласен!

----------


## FLOGGER

На картинке, что прислал Сергей, подписанной "некоторые образцы вооружения" есть РС-2УС, а в перечне вооружения этого самолета она нигде не упоминается. Так была она в составе вооружения его или нет? Мне думается, что нет. Есть другие мнения?

----------


## RA3DCS

> На картинке, что прислал Сергей, подписанной "некоторые образцы вооружения" есть РС-2УС, а в перечне вооружения этого самолета она нигде не упоминается. Так была она в составе вооружения его или нет? Мне думается, что нет. Есть другие мнения?


Когда делали эту картинку МиГ-21С еще не было!

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну да, и тем не менее. она в т\о именно МИГ-21С. Вот и верь после этого :Confused:  (Правда, это уже давно известно, мы с этим уже сталкивались)

----------


## FLOGGER

Еще два вопроса появились. Первый: в этом т\о в перечне вооружения не упоминается УБ-32. УБ-16 есть, а УБ-32 нет. Почему? Он что, не мог их брать? Но в щитке ГНШ съемный сектор есть. И, насколько я знаю, он именно под подвеску УБ-32.
Второй: там же не упоминается ПТБ-800. Только ПТБ-490 (до трех штук). МИГ-21С мог нести ПТБ-800?
P.S. Мне кажется, МИГовские техописания не отличаются скрупулезностью. В отличие, например, от ЯКовлевских.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Еще два вопроса появились. Первый: в этом т\о в перечне вооружения не упоминается УБ-32. УБ-16 есть, а УБ-32 нет. Почему? Он что, не мог их брать? Но в щитке ГНШ съемный сектор есть. И, насколько я знаю, он именно под подвеску УБ-32.
> Второй: там же не упоминается ПТБ-800. Только ПТБ-490 (до трех штук). МИГ-21С мог нести ПТБ-800?
> P.S. Мне кажется, МИГовские техописания не отличаются скрупулезностью. В отличие, например, от ЯКовлевских.


Так не было тогда еще в составе вооружения  блоков уб-32 и 800литровых баков. И вырез в секторе появился под пятисотки если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, здесь ты не прав. Во-первых, это т\о 71-го года издания. Т. е., и ПТБ -800, и УБ-32 вовсю уже были. Я уж не говорю про то, что ПТБ-800  и делался именно под МИГ-21, я уже писал об этом. Вырез в щитке, как я слышал, делался именно под УБ-32. Точнее не скажу, т. к. нигде этого не читал, не видел такого документа. Но все равно вопрос остается: мог или нет МИГ-21С брать УБ-32 и ПТБ-800?
P.S. Есть фото БИСа с УБ-32 - сектор снят и есть фото (ГДР) техники тащат ПТБ-800 к ПФМу. Так что... вопросы в силе.

----------


## CRC

МиГ-21УМ также летал в ГДР с 800-литровыми танками

----------


## GThomson

> На картинке, что прислал Сергей, подписанной "некоторые образцы вооружения" есть РС-2УС, а в перечне вооружения этого самолета она нигде не упоминается. Так была она в составе вооружения его или нет? Мне думается, что нет. Есть другие мнения?


"Сапфир-21"(РП-22) на С - это РЛС следующего поколения, уже с моноимпульсным, в отличие от конического сканирования на РП-21, способом сопровождения целей по углу.
добавление в РП-21М гироскопа обеспечивало формирование меток синхронизации по крену, которые передавались в конусе при подсветке сопровождаемой цели для РС-2УС.
как их совместить с моноимпульсом - не представляю, поэтому, без такой подсветки, применение РС невозможно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> . Вырез в щитке, как я слышал, делался именно под УБ-32. Точнее не скажу, т. к. нигде этого не читал, не видел такого документа.
> .


Валера сектор на щитках появился на еще на МиГ-21ПФ когда еще УБ-32 не было!

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, я знаю, что у ПФа был съемный сектор на щитке. Но когда появился УБ-32 я не знаю. Может, тогда его еще и не было.
*GThomson*, спасибо за информацию. Будем знать, что РС-2УС на 21С быть не могло. Вопрос снят.
P.S. Саша, мне не принципиально подо что делали съемный сегмент на щитке. Мне интересно, МОГ ЛИ МИГ-21С брать УБ-32 или нет? Я думаю, что мог, вроде, все для этого есть. Но, все же, вопрос остается. Ты же сам любишь, когда есть документальные подтверждения. :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Будем знать, что РС-2УС на 21С быть не могло. Вопрос снят.


Ну да, на Миг-21С ее сменила Р-3Р под РП-22С. На Миг-21М с РП-21 в составе АВ РС-2УС.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Мне интересно, МОГ ЛИ МИГ-21С брать УБ-32 или нет? Я думаю, что мог, вроде, все для этого есть. Но, все же, вопрос остается. Ты же сам любишь, когда есть документальные подтверждения.


Изначально нет! Потом может что то доработали. Это же не просто так  повесили блок и все. Там нужна доработка электрических цепей ПУС.

----------


## RA3DCS

> P.S. Саша, мне не принципиально подо что делали съемный сегмент на щитке.


Сегмент на щитке снимался при установки на самолет изделия ЗБ-360

----------


## RA3DCS

Вопрос о возможности использования блоков УБ-32 и 800 литровых подвесных баков нужно ставить несколько иначе. А именно с какого года. К примеру согласно инструкции летчику МиГ-21ПФМ 1977 года есть и блоки УБ-32 и 800 литровые баки. Но была инструкция 1968 года а также дополнения и изменения утвержденные командиром войсковой части 15650.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, как я могу спрашивать "с какого года", если я не знаю вообще МОЖЕТ или НЕ МОЖЕТ? Откуда возник вопрос - см. выше. Я могу догадываться, что да, может. Но это лишь догадки, документа никто не видел. Для чего там съемный сегмент - мне неважно, я уже говорил. Есть, да и есть. Я спрашивал-то о другом: про УБ-32, ПТБ-800 и РС-2УС. Про ракету ответ уже дали, про остальное-только предположения. Я и сам догадываюсь, что может. Но где об этом написано?

----------


## RA3DCS

> . Но где об этом написано?


Написано в инструкции летчику.

Валера про книгу *«МиГ»: полёт сквозь время» нет никаких новостей!
*

----------


## FLOGGER

> Написано в инструкции летчику.


Ну так у меня ее нет. Была бы - не спрашивал. Сделай скан, покажи.



> Валера про книгу *«МиГ»: полёт сквозь время» нет никаких новостей!
> *


Саш, ты спрашиваешь или констатируешь? Я об этой ситуации уже высказывался ранее, еще в апреле. Потом в мае. В "литературе". Пока все грустно, потому что неизвестно. О переносе продажи с апреля на май сообщили, а сейчас  ничего не говорят, тишина.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ну так у меня ее нет.


Так у меня тоже нет!

----------


## FLOGGER

А тогда откуда знаешь, что там написано?
Про книгу. Есть намеки, что ждать ее нужно в ИЮЛЕ! А как хорошо в марте все начиналось...

----------


## RA3DCS

> А тогда откуда знаешь, что там написано?
> .


 Из инструкции летчику порой можно узнать много, чего некогда не встретишь в технических описаниях.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это мне понятно. Но я спросил, откуда знаешь, что там написано, если инструкции у тебя нет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но я спросил, откуда знаешь, что там написано, если инструкции у тебя нет?


От МиГ-21С нет! Но есть от других.

----------


## FLOGGER

Так мы сейчас не о других говорим...

----------


## ДА-200

Экспортный МиГ-21С...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, очень известный снимок. Только он везде выдается как снимок МИГ-21СМ. Оказалось, это неправильно. Спасибо за копию с оригинала.

----------


## ДА-200

Она из Инструкция летчику МиГ-21М.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Она из Инструкция летчику МиГ-21М.


и сама инструкция есть?

----------


## CRC

Вопрос касается МиГ-21ПФМ Были ли эти самолеты перевозить атомные бомбы в СССР? Почему версия M / MF, полученная из версии S, не была адаптирована к этому даже в сборке A. Атомная PFM появилась в 1968 году в Чехословакии и Польше. В дополнение к панели управления, остальное было адаптировано из версии C?

----------


## PPV

Заседание ГКАТ от 12.06.1964 г. О состоянии работ по постройке и испытаниям МиГ-21 с РЛС "С-21":
ИП МиГ-21 с РЛС "С-21" и ракетами К-13Р создаётся в соответствии с ПСМ N 229-111 от 02.03.1962 г. (Приказ ГКАТ N 75 от 15.03.1962 г.). В настоящее время закончен этап ЗЛИ 1-го экземпляра с удовлетворительными х-ками. 13.05.1964 г.самолет предъявлен на СГИ...
1-й экземпляр пр-ва завода N 21 оборудуется КЗА и будет передан на СГИ в 1-й половине июля с.г. 3-й экземпляр самолета закончен постройкой на заводе N 21 и в июне с.г.будет передан на завод N 155. ...

----------


## PPV

Приказ ГКАТ N 233 от 04.07.1964 г.
... для обеспечения СГИ самолетов МиГ-21ПФ NN 76210725, 95210101 и 95210102 с модифицированной системой вооружения в составе РЛС "С-21" и ракетами К-13Р ...
1. Назначить зам.гл.конструктора т.Седова Г.А. - ответственным руководителем по обеспечению испытаний самолетов МиГ-21ПФ. ...
2. Назначить летно-техническую бригаду по обеспечению испытания самолетов ... в следующем составе:
а) от заводе 155: т. Солодун И.А. - зам.руководителя, начальник бригады, т.Тимофеев В.М. - ВИ по самолёту. тт. Остапенко П.М., Кравцов И.Н. - лётчики-испытатели.
б) от НИИ-339 ГКРЭ - по РЛС "С-21": тт. Кирпичев Ю.П. - зам.ответ.руководителя, т. Аглицкий В.С. - руководитель бригады БП. ...

----------


## PPV

Заседание ГКАТ от 16.10.1964 г. О ходе испытаний самолета МиГ-21 с "Сапфир-21" и К-13Р.
... заводами NN 155 и 21 переоборудовано 3 самолета МиГ-21ПФ, из них:
N 725 - заводом N 155 и передан на СИ в 06.1964 г.
N 101 - заводом N 21 и передан на СИ в 06.1964 г.
N 102 - заводом N 21 и в настоящее время находится на ЛИС завода N. 155 в Луховицах. ...
За (время испытаний) выполнено 82 полёта, в результате которых подтверждено соответствие реальных характеристик модифицированной СВ заявленным ТТТ с пререкрытием по параметру дальности, кроме того проверена работоспособность станции "Сапфир-21" на минимальной высоте 500 м (по сравнению с Н=1000 м, заявленной в ТТТ). В процессе СИ обнаружена нестабильность работы РГСН со станцией "С-21", что значительно задержало ход СИ.  ... В настоящее время проводится доработка головок (причины найдены и разработаны мероприятия по устранению этого недостатка) ...

----------


## PPV

Выдержка из годового отчёта ОКБ3-155 за 1965 г.
...Тема 1 ... МиГ-21С.
В соответствии с согласованным решением... организацией п/я 200 в 1965 г. Изготовлена головная партия самолетов типа 95 в количестве 8 шт., из них:
- 2 самолета NN 950201, 950202 - для испытаний в в/ч 18374,
- 1 самолёт N 950301 - для ресурсных ЛИ в организации,
- 4 самолета NN 950203, 950302, 950303, 950304 - для ВИ,
- 1 самолёт N 950305 - оборудован комплексом "Полет-0И".
Самолёты 95 изготовлены в соответствии с утверждённым перечнем конструктивных отличий N 145с. Самолёт N 950305 - ... с перечнем N 148.
Основные конструктивные отличия самолета типа 95 от типа 94:
- установка РЛС "Сапфир-21" вместо ЦД-34ТП.
- установка станции наведения "Лазурь-М" вместо ст."Лазурь".
- установка прицела АСП-ПФ вместо прицела ПКИ.
- установка АП-155 вместо. КАП-2.
- установка ИК-визира "Самоцвет" - СНЦВ-1В.
- установка внешних спецподвесок для вооружения, а также 2-х доп. ТБ.
- 7-й ТБ повышенной емкости.
- установка поверхностной антенны Р/о.
- установка спец.удлиненной и ужесточеной штанги ПВД с ДУАС-61-14 вместо ПВД-7.
- установка АРК-10 с 2 уплотнениями и счетчиками дальности.
Самолёт N 950305 изготавливается на базе 95 с оборудованием комплекса "Полет-0И" и станцией речевых команд "Алмаз". ... самолёт закончен сборкой в 12.1965 г. ...

----------


## RA3DCS

> . Самолёт N 950305 - ... с перечнем N 148.
>  ...


Павел, спасибо большое! Более подробно про перечень № 148 есть что?

----------


## FLOGGER

А разве ЦД-34 была, не ЦД-30?
P.S.Я смотрю вы поменялись с Женей местами: он теперь про Су-7 пишет, ты про МИГ-21. :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> А разве ЦД-34 была, не ЦД-30?
> P.S.Я смотрю вы поменялись с Женей местами: он теперь про Су-7 пишет, ты про МИГ-21.


ЦД-30 конечно!
Здоровая конкуренция!

----------


## PPV

> А разве ЦД-34 была, не ЦД-30?
> P.S.Я смотрю вы поменялись с Женей местами: он теперь про Су-7 пишет, ты про МИГ-21.


Империя наносит ответный удар!

----------


## Migarius

> Империя наносит ответный удар!


Просто Су-7 почему-то оказался незаслуженно забыт. :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Смотря кем и где... :Smile:

----------


## BETEPAH

А это что за машина? Тоже вроде бы с опытными ракетами.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я думаю, что это МИГ-21Р. Просто на нем, видимо для испытаний, отрабатывали применение Р-3Р. А может и прицел был установлен соответствующий. О том, что это "Р" говорит зеленая, видимо. радиопрозрачная, вставка на гаргроте. Я думаю так.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я думаю, что это МИГ-21Р. Просто на нем, видимо для испытаний, отрабатывали применение Р-3Р. А может и прицел был установлен соответствующий. О том, что это "Р" говорит зеленая, видимо. радиопрозрачная, вставка на гаргроте. Я думаю так.


Валера, на Р на дополнительных подвесках можно было только баки вешать без вооружения.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, это на серийных, наверное. А эту машину я не могу отнести к серийным в том смысле, что это *не полк.*Это, я думаю, или ОКБ, или ЛИИ. Может, еще что-то подобное. Так что тут возможно все. А ты считаешь, что это "С"?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера сектор на щитках появился на еще на МиГ-21ПФ когда еще УБ-32 не было!


Кстати, УБ-32 упоминается в ГАЗовской книжке "ЛИС" в составе вооружения еще типа 72!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так что тут возможно все. А ты считаешь, что это "С"?


Если судить по качеству фото очень похож на Р. Хотя могут быть ошибки!

----------


## Кацперский

На штанге ПВД есть ДУАС. На разведчиках его нет.

----------


## BETEPAH

> Если судить по качеству фото очень похож на Р. Хотя могут быть ошибки!


На видео на 5:05
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkGo66VdEnc

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый ВЕТЕРАН, в таких дилетантских роликах может быть включено что угодно, не надо на них опираться. 5.05 ничего не доказывает. Никому. В общем, я свое мнение уже высказал. "Микоянам" ничего не стоило переделать МИГ-19 В РАКЕТНЫЕ, А ПОТОМ ОБРАТНО. Они очень сильно переделывали самолеты в разные варианты. Поэтому. я думаю, переделать "Р" под К-13 им большого труда не составляло. Т. о. я продолжаю считать, что этот  самолет изначально был "Р". Если будут доказательства обратного - с удовольствием из приму.

----------


## BETEPAH

Уважаемый  FLOGGER, ролики студии Крылья России конечно возможно и дилетантские (как скажите), но других открытых источников с кадрами из фильмов для служебного пользования с испытаний, я увы особо много не видел.
Выше возник вопрос - откуда "фото", я привёл что это не фото, а видео, и при желании можно "на перемотке" уточнить какие либо интересующие детали. 5:05 само по себе никому ничего доказывать и не должно. Слушать при этом, что говорят в популярном фильме - тоже не обязательно.
Обратил я внимание на этот самолёт не потому, что мне "кровь из носу" нужно непременно узнать, а просто потому что решил, что разобраться вопросе будет интересно всем участникам.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый *BETEPAH* , чувствую, что должен ответить вам, только не знаю, что отвечать по существу. Не помню. чтоб  я спрашивал откуда этот снимок (с б. н. 20): у меня он есть  и, причем, давно. Лежит в папке МИГ-21Р. Видео это я тоже давно уже видел. Дилетантским я его назвал потому что сделано оно для дилетантов. Хотя документальные кадры от этого не теряют своей ценности. Мне бы тоже интересно было узнать, что это конкретно за машина, что за испытания и т. п. Но кто ж теперь это скажет? Возлагаю определенные надежды на новую книгу, но одновременно и не очень верю в ее всеохватность и дотошность.
Кстати, еще один момент: на этом снимке  (б. №20), КМК, на нижней пов-сти фюзеляжа заметен некий обтекатель, присущий только модификации "Р".

----------


## AndyK

> А это что за машина? Тоже вроде бы с опытными ракетами.


Миг-21Р с РП-22 на испытаниях в ГНИКИ ВВС

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, значит, я был прав.

----------


## RA3DCS

В свое время уважаемым Мигариусом была озвучена информация, что ГП-9 на миг-21С в серии появиласьс машины 950СТ15, однако в книге «МиГ» полет сквозь время указана другая машина 950СТ07.




> …………. Стоит отметить, что пушечнаягондола ГП-9 нашла прописку под фюзеляжем серийных эСок только с машины №950СТ15. Все выпущенные ранее МиГ-21С дорабатывались заводскими бригадами ужев строю.


Хотелось бы узнать. Где правда?

----------


## FLOGGER

У кого ж ты теперь это узнаешь? Может, где в Т\О написано? Да ты же уже этот вопрос задавал, только в ветке про книгу.

----------


## RA3DCS

> У кого ж ты теперь это узнаешь? Может, где в Т\О написано? Да ты же уже этот вопрос задавал, только в ветке про книгу.


Ветку про литературу не все у нас читают!

----------


## RA3DCS

Вандалы всё-таки добили фонарь Луховицкого МиГ-21С. Наверно им очень хотелось посидеть в кабине легендарного самолета. А другие вандалы залепили фонарь куском железа и называют это реставрацией! На этой машине отрабатывали дополнительное вооружение самолета шестью ракетами «Стрела - 2М» в 1971-1972 годах.

----------

